# First Bike Orbea Orca Bronze Ultrega/Di2 ? Good Price?



## lycokayaker (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey Gang



I posted this in the frame section and the beginners forum and was told this be the place for info on Orbea didn't even see this section initially 

I am buying my first road bike for exercise as well as to use in sprint triathlons. A local bike shop is blowing out Orbea bikes as he is no longer going to be a dealer he told me as Orbea went Ecommerce. He has a Orbea Orca Bronze with Di2/ultrega components on it. He is asking 2400. for the bike. Does this seem like a killer deal so so deal? He did size me and says the 55 would be a good fit for me. He actually tried to talk me into a raleigh or trek as those are the bikes he stocks now however each one was either more money with lower grade components on it. Promised me he would warranty the Orbea if I did purchase it. 

Any and all help would be appreciated

Bill


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Many new Ultegra Di2 bikes are going for 2x that so I'd say that's a killer deal.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes it is! Buy it!


----------

